# The power is out!



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I got home a half hour ago and the power was out. I have (6) 2-day old chicks. The heat lamp has been off for who knows how long. So I took them out of the brooder and now I'm cudding with them under a blankie to keep them warm. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What are you indoor temps ?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Do you have a hen that is broody, and is sitting on eggs? If you do you can try to put them under her. She may not take them cause they are not hers. Good luck!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Its around 65-70. And no, I don't have a broody hen. They seem comfortable cuddling under the blanket with me


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

You can put warm water in water bottles for them to cuddle up to. Just make sure they aren't hot.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The problem with that is that my water pump is electric, and the power is out.... so I would have to use bottled water...


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Then boil it and put it back in the bottles


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmmm yeah. I'm sure your body heat is enough for now. It's not as though its really cold outside.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have a dryer ? It is gas? Or stove? Do you have any rice ?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes to all.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am now an honorary broody hen


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you have a gas dryer you could warm a bath towel for about 10 minutes and put it in the brooder in a loose pile, the chicks will burrow into the towel. Or if you have a couple old socks you can make warmers. Pour some rice into a large cup, put the sock over the opening and dump over. put a knot in the sock to hold in the rice, you can put this in the oven on a tray to warm it up, heck you might be able to put it in the dryer. Not sure if the thumping would stop the dryer.Once the sock is warm you can put those in the brooder and the babies will cuddle with it. The rice socks should last at least 30 minutes if not longer.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you. I'll try that


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay! The power is back on


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome! Hope everyone is good!


----------

